# Ça rebouille



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

Ho tradotto la trascrizione di un servizio televisivo sul fenomeno svizzero dei "collocamenti coatti", quando lo Stato toglieva i figli a genitori ritenuti inadatti e li collocava in famiglie, istituti o altri contesti in cui spesso finivano per essere maltrattati e sfruttati o peggio. 
Il fenomeno ha avuto inizio a metà del XIX secolo ed è andato avanti sino al 1981. Attualmente molte vittime di questi "collocamenti coatti" stanno riscoprendo la loro storia e si stanno organizzando per chiedere un adeguato riconoscimento da parte dello Stato.

Nel filmato vengono intervistate varie vittime di questi collocamenti coatti, provenienti nello specifico dalla Svizzera francese. 
Ho avuto difficoltà con alcune espressioni usate da queste persone e spero che qualcuno nel forum possa aiutarmi a trovare una traduzione migliore di quella da me temporaneamente adottata. Come da regolamento, aprirò una discussione a parte per ognuna delle espressioni che non sono riuscito a tradurre in modo soddisfacente.

La prima è *"Ça rebouille"* ed è inserita nel seguente intervento di un intervistato:

*"Ça rebouille*, hein, ça rebouille quand même. C’est pas des bonnes choses, mais en même temps aussi, bon ma foi on était nourri, c’était un peu le but".

La persona si riferisce ai ricordi dei maltrattamenti subiti nella famiglia in cui è stato collocato.

La mia traduzione per il momento è la seguente:

"Fa rabbia, eh, fa comunque ancora rabbia. Non sono cose belle, ma allo stesso tempo, beh, ci davano da mangiare, era un po' questo il punto".

Spero vivamente in un vostro aiuto. Grazie!


----------



## Landslide89

Secondo me è perfetta così.


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Landslide89!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti e due  

Secondo me andrebbe bene anche in italiano "ribollire", forse perché "reboullir" mi fa pensare all'"accendersi" di sentimenti non solo di rabbia, ma anche di sdegno, di disprezzo ... "Fa ribollire il sangue, già, fa comunque ribollire il sangue"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti e tre ,
Il senso sarà come detto, ma c'è comunque una cosa da notare, qui si deve trattare di una forma colloquiale (o regionale ?) del verbo _rebouillir_, perché la forma corretta al indicativo presente è _ça rebout._


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie, Matou!  Ciao! Proprio come l'iterativo toscano  

"Nell’uso tosc. (con valore iterativo): mi ribollono ancora le sue vigliacche insinuazioni, mi tornano in mente eccitando il mio sdegno; ma che gli ribolle ora?; senti che cosa mai gli ribolle!, _di chi manifesta crucci improvvisi o rancori che si credevano sopiti."   _
Bizz et encore bizz!


----------



## Voce

Ciao e grazie Matou e Anjia. 
In realtà avevo pensato anch'io alla soluzione di Anja o a una analoga, ma alla fine ho deciso di limitarmi a esprimere il senso.


----------

